# Switched back to puppy food



## Frida010 (Apr 24, 2020)

So we tried switching Fred (11 month old female, 21 kg) to adult food. The puppy food said 400 grams per day but for adult food it’s only 220 grams per day. We did that but she got sooooo hungry. She has never been a great eater, but suddenly she started asking for her meal before serving and ate it within a minute. Licking her bowl and demanding more. We switched her back to puppy food but she is still acts hungry. She is a small V and she is in good shape, but doesn’t really need to gain. 

I don’t know what to do, she is clearly hungry, which is new to us. If we switch to adult food I feel like daily amount just isn’t enough. But if I would give her more I’m afraid she’ll gain. 

She gets an extra Kong each day with sweet potatoes and leftover veggies or fruit. 

What would you do?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Feed her more.
They go through growth spurts, and their body needs more calories.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2020)

Hi there! 
My pup is eating more than the recommended amount for Canagan. I am feeding this brand as it is high in protein and fat and hoped to balance the amount he is eating, as he was eating 700 grams of his previous adult food. However, he is still eating 500 grams per day with no improvement in aspect (he is bigger than your girl at 29 kilos). Also, he gets extra lunch during the weekend, 3 raw egg yolks/week and raw bones several times per week between the meals. They are very athletic and burn a lot of calories (also, in cold times they burn more). 

From my experience, the bag recommendation is not a very good guidance for feeding a Vizsla - I generally upped his food until he seemed satisfied and left something in his bowl. Even this way, he still looks so skinny - I think it's almost impossible to have an overweight young Vizsla, so I just feed him as much as possible (without creating an imbalance in his bowel movements). 

I would feed her as much as she needs and see where this takes you and then just tweak the amount until she looks nice and is no longer hungry. Also, Canagan (for example) recommends feeding an 11 month old puppy with an adult weight of 25-45 kilos - 415 grams per day. I think your lady might not go over 25 kilos, but sill the recommended amount would be 350 grams (taking into consideration that Canagan provides 31.5% in protein and 15% in fats). 

You must also consider that the amount of exercise that a Vizsla gets is a lot more than most breeds out there. Most brands do not differentiate between sporting breeds that get up to 3 hours of exercise per day at incredible speeds and intensity and normal breeds that you walk for 1 hour per day at a normal pace.


----------



## Frida010 (Apr 24, 2020)

Both thanks for your replies. We feed her Edgar&Cooper. We’ve mixed her puppy and adult kibble and have given her extra until she left a few. Feels a lot better to not see her so hungry.

I hope she gets another growth spurt and grows a few more cm’s in height. She is a little shorter than average. But on the other hand that makes her very cute and puppy-like. Everyone thinks she’s younger.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

220 grams? That seems insufficient to me. That's one US cup of food per day. I don't know of any US dog foods that are < 2 cups per day.
Finn, at 18 months, is still getting 450-500 grams of dry, "puppy" food per day, plus cooked, shredded, chicken at each meal.


----------



## Frida010 (Apr 24, 2020)

Yes, it said 220 grams per day. We were also surprised because she gets approx. 400 in puppy kibble, which should be richer in proteïne and fat compared to adult. But we checked twice to see if it didn’t say per serving but it’s really 220 per day 🤷‍♀️


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

I would go back to feeding her as you were.
She's and active girl and I think that sometimes the feeding instructions are focused more on less active, adult, dogs. Not a breed like a Vizsla.
Most Vizslas seem to "self regulate". Finn was on 3 cups a day, 1 per meal,plus shredded chicken until 15 months. He basically just stopped eating that third meal on his own, so now he's on a twice a day schedule, 1 heaping cup plus shredded chicken, or beef.
Some days he doesn't eat them both, and some days we give him a "light snack". Some days I think he successfully sneaks down to the basement, and eats the cat's food,
My Vet sees hundreds of dogs a week. She told me that she's never seen a "Fat" Vizsla in her career.


----------

